# best centreatment speaker to use with seos 15 sentinelsv2



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi all

I am after buying 
seos15 version 2 fronts sentinels I want the very best centre and surrounds to go with it thanks what do you all recommend thanks


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Use another one for the center. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi
I don't want to use the same it is to big for the centre to put under my oled tv what else do you suggest thanks


----------

